# Seattle-ish Racers: How's the Scene?



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Currently living in Memphis and really, really tired of driving a minimum of 2.5 hours for a race, and usually further...

I'll be moving to the Bremerton/Silverdale/Poulsbo area in early '09 and wondering if the scene is a little better there than here. Thanks!


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

*Pretty good*



lemonlime said:


> Currently living in Memphis and really, really tired of driving a minimum of 2.5 hours for a race, and usually further...
> 
> I'll be moving to the Bremerton/Silverdale/Poulsbo area in early '09 and wondering if the scene is a little better there than here. Thanks!


I am not from Seattle, or even the USA. I live in White Rock, BC, Canada just across the border from Washington state and about 30 miles south of Vancouver, BC. However, over the years I have done quite a few races in Washington state and I just raced there last Saturday. The Washington State Bicycle Association has a very informative website at www.wsbaracing.com

If you are living in Bremerton, you should find that for weekend racing you will not have to drive much more than an hour. There are a lot of good road races and criteriums and many of the road races are located on the south side of Seattle. For example, Mason Lake, Vance Creek, Ravensdale, Longbranch, and Enumclaw are all south of Seattle. I cannot speak about mid-week racing since I don't live in the area but I do know there is a long-running series at Seward Park in Seattle. Also, the Marymoor Velodrome is in Redmond and they have a pretty good calendar.


----------



## RetroS (Jan 16, 2007)

I live outside of Poulsbo and I hate to break the bad news to you but most of the areas mentioned above are going to take over an hour and half due to ferry service if going that route or you can drive around and deal with traffic/gas etc. Maybe the best if you need to live in the Bremerton area to look south toward Port Orchard, Gig Harbor etc to get you closer to the Narrows, shortening your many trips to Seattle area. Sometimes it ain't easy even as the crow flies.


----------



## jcolley (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome back to the working end of this business... 

I have to agree. I haven't started racing around here yet, but most everything looks like it is at least as far down as Tacoma. Living in Port Orchard makes for a nice commute to work and it isn't too far down to Gig Harbor or across the Narrows either.


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

The racing here is fantastic though. If you get on a local bike team, you can usually share car pooling. If you lived in Port Orchard or Gig Harbor there is Mason Lake #'s 1 through 3, Tour De Dung #'s 1 and 2, Longbranch (Senior State Championship) and Glenwood Road Race (master's state Championship) most within an hours drive and Tour de Dung less than 2 hours. Also, from Gig Harbor, the weekly Tuesday Night race series at Pacific Raceways is about one hour away in traffic. There are plenty of other races within 2 hours of Gig Harbor including four TT's are within 2 hours. If you want stage races, there is the Mutual of Enumclaw Ominium within two hours. There are also several other ominium/stage races in the state, but over two hours away. Oregon also has some of the best stage racing in the country with (willamette about every other year) Mt. Hood, Elkhorn Classic, Cascade Classic, High Desert Omnium, and the Eugene Celebration (in that order through the year). Also, all are very competitive with big fields.

We have a club in Tacoma/Gig Harbor Master's and Cat 5 though 3 primarikt, if you are interested, send me an e-mail off-line.


----------



## seriousconsult (Jun 20, 2006)

most people live near seattle, so you're going to have a real commut to races
particularly road/cross


----------

